# Bug/Glitchproblem mit Zombi auf PS4, weiß jemand Rat?



## Catalano (8. April 2016)

*Bug/Glitchproblem mit Zombi auf PS4, weiß jemand Rat?*

Guten Tag,

habe mir vor ein paar Wochen das Spiel Zombi für PS4 gekauft und bereits über 20 Stunden gespielt. 
Dann gab es eine Mission (Überlebe die Arena und kehre zum Safehouse zurück), die nach einem Tod einfach abgebrochen und scheinbar bestanden wurde. 
Ich wachte im Safehouse auf, aber das Missionsziel war immer noch offen.

Auch vorher gab es bereits eine Mission, die urplötzlich abgebrochen wurde, aber da hatte ich mir noch nichts bei gedacht.

Nun habe ich im Netz recherchiert und herausgefunden, dass es sich hierbei um sogenannte Gamebreaking Glitches handelt, also Fehler des Spiels, die ein durchspielen des Games unmöglich machen.
Diese Probleme bestehen bei dem Game scheinbar schon seit Jahren, bereits auf der Wii U gab es sie und ich finde es eine Sauerei, dass ein solches Spiel immer noch mit diesen Fehlern verkauft wird.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, diesen Glitch/Bug zu umgehen?


----------

